# please sign this petition to protect the gun range



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

A developer is proposing a land swap that would destroy the entire hillside and habitat around and including the Bountiful gun range, please think of the negative impacts this will have and sign the petition, spread the word.

Article, https://www.ksl.com/?sid=37131418&n...d-bountiful-land-swap-speak-out&s_cid=queue-4

Petition, https://www.change.org/p/rob-bishop...b-xs-share_petition-reason_msg&fb_ref=Default


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

The Lions Club range is great and I really would be sad to see this lost.

Signed


----------



## AJ13 (Apr 28, 2015)

I just signed it.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I made this a sticky to keep at the top of the Firearms forum


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

The turkey shoot will be gone, i am signing am signing this bitch right now!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

> Brad Johnson, president of Bountiful Lions Club, which operates the gun range, said *the exchange wouldn't affect activities at the range. *
> 
> "The houses that they're proposing to build would not be any closer than existing houses are to the range. It would just be on the west side as opposed to on the south side," Johnson said. "We don't see a downside to it. We don't see a reason to oppose it. But whether it actually comes to fruition, that's another matter."


-DallanC


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I saw that Dallan. My concern is it will force range closure.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Development creeping up those mountains has to stop somewhere or there will be nothing left as winter range for deer and elk. Leave it undeveloped and in public hands. Think of how easy BS like this would be if the state owned that Forest Service land. Another example Utah should never get its hands on federal lands.


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

The developers will build houses and at first it may not have any effect on the range.

Then you will get some liberals moving in and later complaining about the proximity of the range to their homes and parks until it eventually closes.

Look at Draper, I live there now.

So many people have moved in over the years and I still hear complaints over the smell of cows. Heck, when I was growing up nearby Draper was known as 'cow-town' there aren't hardly any cows or even areas to keep them in Draper anymore.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Here's a link to the city council, contact them and let them know you are against the land exchange:

http://www.bountifulutah.gov/Mayor-City-Council


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

The gun range is great, but I think the bigger issue in this case is protection of the foothills from more encroachment. There's plenty of developed land in the foothills. I'd like to see the few open areas in the foothills remain open.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Kwalk3 said:


> The gun range is great, but I think the bigger issue in this case is protection of the foothills from more encroachment. There's plenty of developed land in the foothills. I'd like to see the few open areas in the foothills remain open.


Definitely, they make their decision on the 17th so it's important to contact them and let them know that you don't want any more development in the foothills and this transfer to be denied. Again here's the link to the city councils emails and phone numbers:

http://www.bountifulutah.gov/Mayor-City-Council


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Signed!!! I am sick of this kind of crap.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

http://www.bountifulutah.gov/file/048e19c9-c2ea-4cdb-bba0-64055ef0eac0

Looks like they aren't looking for council support, does anyone know if they've dropped the effort of the transfer all together?


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

DONE!!!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

My gosh this petition has bombarded my inbox with junk mail.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Looks like the developer bailed. 
http://www.ksl.com/?sid=37395109&ni...request-for-bountiful-land-swap&s_cid=queue-4


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

polarbear said:


> Looks like the developer bailed.
> http://www.ksl.com/?sid=37395109&ni...request-for-bountiful-land-swap&s_cid=queue-4


See what happens when you speak up.


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

Bax* said:


> My gosh this petition has bombarded my inbox with junk mail.


See what happens when you speak up.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Iron Bear said:


> See what happens when you speak up.


Ha ha tis true. But I'd really hate to see what happened if I didn't speak up.

wait.... I didn't vote in the last presidential election :shock:


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Bax* said:


> My gosh this petition has bombarded my inbox with junk mail.


 I gave um an old work email that is still in my old works system:mrgreen:


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

Anyone remember the holladay gun club?


----------

